# Too fat for summer? maybe..



## Star Struck (Jun 7, 2008)

I thought I was because I can't stand the heat..BUT there's a hose outside and I have realized the fun of spraying myself and my dog lol anybody else have any summer pictures they'd like to share?! if not that's fine I'm still sharing mine!! hehe but I'd love to see others!!


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oooh, summer's lookin' goooood!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Caine (Jun 7, 2008)

Don't have yet but I'll put em up when I got some! Looking lovely there too Star.


----------



## LuvEmLarge (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice pics. This summer is oft to a really goog start.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 8, 2008)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuu!! and yes Caine I want to see some ASAP!!


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking good for the summer there Star struck!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 8, 2008)

thank you hunnie!


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 9, 2008)

*Being Star Struck trumps Heat Stroke anyday*:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Regular Bill (Jun 9, 2008)

Star,
You can never be too fat...or too pretty!!!:wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *Being Star Struck trumps Heat Stroke anyday*:wubu::wubu::wubu:



hehe you are silly! :wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

Regular Bill said:


> Star,
> You can never be too fat...or too pretty!!!:wubu:



awww thank you!! i hope not!! :kiss2:


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 10, 2008)

She is quite the hottie:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

*:smitten::smitten: Thank you angel!! you are quite the sweetheart*


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 10, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> *:smitten::smitten: Thank you angel!! you are quite the sweetheart*



Well, you know, I try:blush:


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

:smitten: You are excellent at trying lol


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 10, 2008)

Definitely not too fat, you look good.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

:wubu: Thank you!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 10, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> I thought I was because I can't stand the heat..BUT there's a hose outside and I have realized the fun of spraying myself and my dog lol anybody else have any summer pictures they'd like to share?! if not that's fine I'm still sharing mine!! hehe but I'd love to see others!!



not too fat for me though lol


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

hehe gooooooood im glad


----------



## matt82 (Jun 14, 2008)

yay for summer


----------



## openended (Jun 14, 2008)

Star Struck said:


> hehe gooooooood im glad



You are gorgeous, Star Struck!


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 15, 2008)

matt82 said:


> yay for summer



hehe only sometimes summer is good


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 15, 2008)

openended said:


> You are gorgeous, Star Struck!



Thank you babe!


----------



## Caine (Jun 16, 2008)

Star, you can never look too good or be too hot (both ways) for summer ever and you definately prove it.


----------

